# Mango



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

How many uses are there to mangoes? Do any of you like then as much as me?


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

uses for mango!
2 of my favorites: Mango-black bean salsa
Mango mojo sauce for fish.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I serve a ton of mango during the summer...fresh sliced mango, fresh coconut, papaya, watermelon, pineapple, a dash of chile con limon and a queeze of lime.


----------



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

U guys think mango would go well with ham glaze for thanksgiving or even a yam glaze?:lips: I'm thinkin we can make it work...


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I think mango glaze would be great on the turkey

Hey Blue... wanna argue bout it???


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Mango on a turkey sounds very yummy.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Mango jam is very good.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, how much do you like them? :smiles:

They go great in smoothies with orange, papaya, and other fruit;
Mango pairs well with habanero in salsas and sauces;
Goes nice in some rice dishes ...

shel


----------



## castironcook (Nov 10, 2007)

can you share a rice recipe w/mango.... Sounds cool shel...


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Shel - that sounds INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## brownedoff (Apr 4, 2011)

I made a sort of half-dessert today out of mango, yoghurt, lemon verbena, mint, cardamom. Really nice flavour combination.


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

you cook sweet rice with coconut juice, add sugar, shredded coconut then serve together with sliced mango.


----------

